# Farbtemperatur



## Nikko (8. Januar 2004)

Moin
Ich hoffe folgende Frage ist hier nicht fehl am Platz:

Weshalb ändert das Tageslicht ständig seine Farbtemperatur?

Weiß irgendjemand eine kurze, präzise Antwort darauf? Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Nikko


----------



## Dick Starbuck (8. Januar 2004)

Nach dem, was ich gerade hier zu dem Thema gefunden hab, würde ich mal spontan sagen, das liegt schlicht an der 'Bewölkungsdichte' des Himmels?


> Wolkenloser Himmel - 10.000-15.000 Kelvin
> Bewölkter Himmel - 6.000- 8.000 Kelvin


----------



## Vitalis (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo Nikko,
in diesem Thread ist das Thema Farbtemperatur ganz gut erklärt. Es geht zwar erstmal um Temperatur beim Montor, aber weiter unten wird es auch für Dich interessant.

Kurz und unsachlich: Wenn die Sonne niedrig steht, dann kommen die roten Anteile des Lichts besser durch die Atmosphäre, als die blauen: Die Temperatur ist niedrig. Wenn die Sonne einen hohen Stand hat, dann muß das Licht weniger Atmosphäre durchdringen, es kommt mehr Blau durch und die Temperatur ist höher. Bewölkter Himmel schluckt anscheinend viel Rot und das Licht wird dadurch sehr kalt: Die Temperatur ist hoch. 

So, schätze ich, ist es wohl..
Genauer und richtiger kann es Dir Google sagen. 

Hier noch ein netter Link

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Nikko (8. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank Vitalis 

Deine Antwort und der  Link haben mir sehr geholfen.  Genau das was ich bei Google verzweifelt gesucht habe 
 

Liebe Grüße,  Nikko


----------

